
View Git inside your browser - ausjke
http://gitlist.org/
======
ausjke
tried all desktop GUIs and found this, installed it locally so I can now use
browser to view all git repositories.

The idea is that I can put some dumb git repositories remotely and after a
'git clone/git pull' I can review them locally using browser, to avoid
gitlab/github admin overheads.

